# Interesting Drive Home Today - Lidar Spotting and Car Fire



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)

On my drive home today, my Model 3 dashcams caught these:

A self-driving test vehicle (complete with a very attractive UFO inspired roof camera/lidar package )
Car fire, praying nobody was hurt
Y'all be careful out there!


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

ölbrenner said:


>


Funny hat day on the freeway.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

ölbrenner said:


> View attachment 27286


Not a Tesla... won't make the news.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

A thread's point is in the eye of the replier.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I believe my post might have struck the wrong tone. I know I usually post attempts at humor so perhaps that's why my post was seen from a perspective I didn't mean to come from.

I certainly didn't mean to belittle the situation at all. Honestly, no matter what make/model vehicle catches fire, I would hope that it gets reported on and investigated to the fullest extent. Last thing I want is to have someone I know and love be in a vehicle that catches fire for any reason.

I do believe that my statement stands though as this won't get reported and a potentially very important safety issue might be getting overlooked here. Especially with your image depicting a car just sitting nicely parked on the side of the road without any indication of some sort of physical damage (accident) to cause the fire.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

ICE car fires are too frequent to report on, ie not dramatic if a common occurrence

"150 *Gasoline Fires* A Day
According to a recent FEMA report, "from 2014 to 2016 an estimated 171,500 highway *vehicle fires* occurred in *the United States*, resulting in an annual average of 345 deaths; 1,300 injuries; and $1.1 billion in property loss."

One source: https://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/statistics/v19i2.pdf


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Fake news. Everyone knows only electric cars combust...and run over children while electrocuting them. /s

thanks for sharing. Exciting day!


----------

